# My 2009 Fuji Team Road Bike



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

Finally got her put together from my local LBS. I think she looks pretty good. Have not had a chance to ride her yet due to the weather. But as soon as it gets sunny we are on the road. Comments welcome. Ride on.

Specs: 

3T handlebar, stem, and seatpost
San Marco Aspide Lorica saddle
Forte Groupo (carbon brifters and rear derailleur)
Yakazuma cables
FSA SLK Compact Carbon Crankset
Synergy PBO Carbon Clinchers
Conti GP 4000 tires
Cinelli bar tape
Ultegra SL brakeset
Crank Brothers Candy SL


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks nice. I'm REALLY curious as to how well the Forte group works.

I've been considering using that group for a second bike, but am hesitant until I learn more.

Ray


----------



## broschb (Jun 22, 2008)

*Love it*

Please post a review on the forte components as well, I have seen them and wondered about them as well. But they look nice.


----------



## dmanmar (Nov 20, 2009)

*Nice setup!*

Wow! That almost looks similar to my bike with the spinergy wheels. Hope you don't mind me posting a pic of mine on your thread. That's if I can get the picture part right. :mad2:


----------



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

dmanmar said:


> Wow! That almost looks similar to my bike with the spinergy wheels. Hope you don't mind me posting a pic of mine on your thread. That's if I can get the picture part right. :mad2:


I like it. I always wondered how my bike would look with blue bar tape. Could be an option once the white bar tape gets too dirty. What groupo you using? Ride on.


----------



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

broschb said:


> Please post a review on the forte components as well, I have seen them and wondered about them as well. But they look nice.


Completed my first 15 mile ride with the new bike. The Forte groupo felt very solid with really smooth shifting. I had Ultegra before on my Cannondale road bike and the Forte seems to be just as precise. Tried shifting while climbing to see if there would be any jump and it was still smooth and quiet. The triggers takes a little getting used to but using two fingers to up or down shift makes it really easy. Shifting from small ring to big ring on the front went without a hitch and was quite smooth. The ability to trim is a plus. Now the only question is the durabillity. Only time and many more miles will tell. Will keep you all posted. For the price point of this groupo compared to Shimano Ultegra, looks like a winner. Ride on.


----------



## dmanmar (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a mix of 105/Ultegra/FSA. I wanted to go with the white tape at 1st, but the LBS didn't have it. I will buy some Fizik white handlebar tape this summer. Also got a new carbon fiber stem and CF stem cap on ebay. Just waiting for that thing to come in the mail.

I'm glad to hear that the forte group is working out.


----------



## iluvsette (Mar 20, 2010)

*2008 Fuji Team*

I just purchased a 2008 Fuji Team new in box bike. The price was great and I couldn't pass it up. Can't wait to get on a carbon bike. Hope it gets here before next week cause we are doing a 60 miler in the mountains! Oh yeah!


----------

